# chopping logs for wood stove with an axe



## tommyjcarpenter (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a great splitting axe, a splitting maul, and wedges. I also have a chopping axe (some people call it a feller axe). I do *not* have a chainsaw. I also do not have any powertools. I could buy them if needed but want to know if I can use the axe. 

I have some logs I've been seasoning that are about 6-12" round and 24" long that I need to chop down to about 12" in length order to split for my wood stove.

Can I use a chopping axe (feller axe?) to cut the logs *in half*, then split them normally? I see so much information online about splitting wood but I see so little information about chopping wood perpendicular. Does everyone always use a chainsaw for that or can I make sectionals with an axe? Any tips?


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2016)

If possible I would use my chop saw for that.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes, but there is a fair amount of loss in the pieces flying off.

My teenager just felled a 5" with the Fiskars due to it's sharpness.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 2, 2016)

If you want to do this by hand I would find a saw. Using an ax will waste wood and your end product won't a flat end to stand the round for splitting though I guess you could split them lying flat. I have a Silky, cuts pretty quick on wood like that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2016)

Better off bucking them with a hand saw than with an axe. Just as much work and a better cut. I actually felled a tree one time with an axe. One time. Thirty years ago.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 2, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> Better off bucking them with a hand saw than with an axe. Just as much work and a better cut. I actually felled a tree one time with an axe. One time. Thirty years ago.



And I guess it still hurts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2016)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> And I guess it still hurts.



Nah, it was fun to play lumberjack. One time.


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 3, 2016)

I use an axe to fell small trees around my place (less than 8" diameter), quicker than getting the chainsaw out, and I like the exercise. Most of the axe work is in limbing though- a good sharp axe will take most limbs off with one whack. 

Can you buck up logs with an axe? Sure... but as said earlier, that would really make splitting them a pain. Get a bow saw or a good crosscut and go to town.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 3, 2016)

IMHO, I saw go ahead and try to cut the wood with an axe, once you discover how much work it is, how much wood it wastes, and that it actually takes skill to do it efficiently you'll quickly switch to a saw, you may even be motivated enough to buy a chainsaw!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2016)

Right tool for the right job ... can you use a sledge hammer to drive in a nail to hang a picture ... sure ... but it's a lot easier to use the better tool -- a hammer -- as the job will be made simpler.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Nov 3, 2016)

tommyjcarpenter said:


> Does everyone always use a chainsaw



I have, and sometimes use, a one man cross cut saw instead of a chain saw. Such as:





If you have a friend, then a two man** cross cut saw is faster, but hand sawing will always be slower and more work than a chain saw.

** Which is a bit of a misnomer since my wife is often at the other end.


----------



## CincyBurner (Nov 3, 2016)

Bow saw, buck saw, or arborist speed saw (e.g. Corona® Raker Razor-Tooth Pruning Saw, 21-inch Curved Blade).  This Corona saw would be an excellent hand saw for the size of wood you described.  http://www.amleo.com/corona-raker-razor-tooth-pruning-saw-21-inch-curved-blade/p/4534R/
It's a good mix of new style razor tooth with the old style tooth set for a fast cut, yet allowing it to remove sawdust from kerf on larger diameter wood.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Nov 3, 2016)

CincyBurner said:


> Razor-Tooth Pruning Saw, 21-inch Curved Blade



A rule of thumb with pruning saws is to limit cuts to branches not larger than 1/3rd the blade length. So a 21 inch blade should be fine for up to 7 inches. For the 12 inch logs this length of saw will have too short a cutting draw to be efficient. Can one cut a 12 inch log with such a saw? Yes. But it would be more difficult and cumbersome to do so.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Nov 3, 2016)

tommyjcarpenter said:


> I also do not have any powertools.



Another option: if this is just a one off event, consider just renting an electric chain saw. An electric chain saw should handle that wood diameter fine, and you do not have to buy any fuel for it -- just plug it in.


----------



## excessads (Nov 3, 2016)

Op: you remind me of a guy on Discovery channel- Life below zero, Glen in remote Alaska, living off the land, the only modern thing he has is the rifle, everything else are all man-powered.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 3, 2016)

I've never heard of anyone using an axe in that way really, a saw would be the way to go. But for about the same price as a really good saw, or cheaper than most two-person saws, a cheap Poulan chainsaw would probably do well, I know I used one for a couple years that was less than $100 brand new. But that is great if you're trying to do stuff the old fashion way with hand tools, more power to ya.


----------



## Longstreet (Nov 3, 2016)

OhioBurner© said:


> I've never heard of anyone using an axe in that way really, a saw would be the way to go. But for about the same price as a really good saw, or cheaper than most two-person saws, a cheap Poulan chainsaw would probably do well, I know I used one for a couple years that was less than $100 brand new. But that is great if you're trying to do stuff the old fashion way with hand tools, more power to ya.



It's a shame I can only give you one like.  Extremely easy to find a cheap chainsaw on craigslist for only a little more than you can get a new hand saw.

Or find a neighbor with a saw.  

Or try to split a 24" log and then buck with an axe.  Less waste that way


----------



## redyute (Nov 3, 2016)

Was in the house bored so I went outside and decided to split some 18" rounds I bucked few months ago with an axe, I must say big respect to those who do it cause aint no way I could do it. I was out of breath by the first 12 swings and the round was still in one piece lol. Log splitter and husky all the way.


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 3, 2016)

Axes rarely make good splitters. The head is way too thin. On straight grained small stuff I've had luck, but that's it. For everything else, there's the Fiskars, 6 lb or 8 lb mauls, or the wedges. The 6 lb gets by far the most use. Axe eye mauls are way better than sledge eye ones.


----------



## Poindexter (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree the op should buck to stove length with an axe until he is ready to spend the money for an appropriate saw, be it man or gasoline powered.

I have done it, didnt take long to get over it, but it can be done.


----------



## tommyjcarpenter (Nov 3, 2016)

excessads said:


> Op: you remind me of a guy on Discovery channel- Life below zero, Glen in remote Alaska, living off the land, the only modern thing he has is the rifle, everything else are all man-powered.



haha it is due to a lack of current funds, not due to some survival quest =)

We just bought a house. Getting all the proper tools to do every job with the correct tool takes money and time. Yes I want a chainsaw over time. Yes I want a chop saw. I need a lot of various tools for various jobs around the house.  But for now, I have an axe, and some rounds too long for my woodstove, and was wondering whether it was possible to solve my problem with what I have.


----------



## tommyjcarpenter (Nov 3, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> Axes rarely make good splitters. The head is way too thin. On straight grained small stuff I've had luck, but that's it. For everything else, there's the Fiskars, 6 lb or 8 lb mauls, or the wedges. The 6 lb gets by far the most use. Axe eye mauls are way better than sledge eye ones.



I am not sure who in this thread is talking about splitting.


----------



## tommyjcarpenter (Nov 3, 2016)

CincyBurner said:


> Bow saw, buck saw, or arborist speed saw (e.g. Corona® Raker Razor-Tooth Pruning Saw, 21-inch Curved Blade).  This Corona saw would be an excellent hand saw for the size of wood you described.  http://www.amleo.com/corona-raker-razor-tooth-pruning-saw-21-inch-curved-blade/p/4534R/
> It's a good mix of new style razor tooth with the old style tooth set for a fast cut, yet allowing it to remove sawdust from kerf on larger diameter wood.


thank you for this, I have added it to my Amazon queue


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 3, 2016)

tommyjcarpenter said:


> I am not sure who in this thread is talking about splitting.



this guy:



redyute said:


> Was in the house bored so I went outside and decided to split some 18" rounds I bucked few months ago with an axe, I must say big respect to those who do it cause aint no way I could do it. I was out of breath by the first 12 swings and the round was still in one piece lol. Log splitter and husky all the way.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Nov 4, 2016)

Combining a cheap or already owned wood saw of any variety and the axe will
get you through any winter when it comes to surviving, period.  I was laid off when starting
off last winter with my mom's electric 16" chainsaw and a regular axe.   We couldn't deal with the
$600+ winter utility bills.  Our worst after firing the stove was $128 for Feb, 2016.
You can combine some cuts and chops quite effectively using the saw to make weak points
for the axe.   Chop away my friend, and chop away those furnace expenses.
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 4, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> this guy:





redyute said:


> Was in the house bored so I went outside and decided to split some 18" rounds I bucked few months ago with an axe, I must say big respect to those who do it cause aint no way I could do it. I was out of breath by the first 12 swings and the round was still in one piece lol. Log splitter and husky all the way.



And redyute apparently misunderstood the topic of discussion. The OP is not trying to split with a normal axe, he even said he had a 'splitting' axe, maul, wedges, etc. He was asking about bucking with an axe.

If you're not trying to be old school on purpose, and just to save money, I'd be seriously looking at craigslist for a decent used saw or a new cheapie saw. If you already had a good crosscut hand saw or two person saw, etc, then great use it, but if you have to buy one I don't think the difference in price with an inexpensive chainsaw is enough to worry about. Heck if you were close by I'd give you my old Poulan if it were still running (might be, just havent fired it up in 8 years or so).


----------



## St. Coemgen (Nov 4, 2016)

tommyjcarpenter said:


> thank you for this, I have added it to my Amazon queue



You may then want to also look at:

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Saws/POWER-TOOTH-Softgrip-D-handle-Saw-18

or 

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/hand-pruning-saws/


----------



## St. Coemgen (Nov 4, 2016)

OhioBurner© said:


> If you're not trying to be old school on purpose, and just to save money, I'd be seriously looking at craigslist for a decent used saw or a new cheapie saw.



Good point. If one is a devote of the Woodwright's Shop or not.


----------



## Pat32rf (Nov 4, 2016)

If you just bought a house you will find many uses for a SawZall with a few 12" rough cutting blades.....


----------



## Jeffm1 (Nov 4, 2016)

tommyjcarpenter said:


> .... I also do not have any powertools. I could buy them if needed but want to know if I can use the axe... Does everyone always use a chainsaw for that or can I make sectionals with an axe? Any tips?



Yes. Yes. And yes. Tip:Spend one season using your axe to satisfy your curiosity. Then here is what will happen next: The following year you will buy yourself a chainsaw without anyone telling you to do so. You will have figured it out by then all on your own. (And it might not even take until the next year)


----------



## Stevenmverrill (Nov 4, 2016)

By hand: investing in a 'bow saw' (big hack saw for wood?) would go a long way. but, depending on how much gym therapy you want. an axe works. only thing with an axe is you have to use it like a chisel. taking angle cuts with the grain, then chopping the splits. seams like a lot of work.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Nov 4, 2016)

It would make me think twice before tossing on that extra split in the evenings. lol

Still, I'm with you, TommyJ.   Follow what you wish to do and what your body can handle.
It's a great feeling just feeling all manly/ fatherly providing heat for those we love.   How I
go about it is decided many times by my wallet.   I grab almost rotted at times roadside scrounge
and get it split and drying.   Never know what I'm getting next (ash) but hauling it home and busting
the stuff up just plain feels good.  A sharp axe will be fine for your purposes, harder work or not.
We have chainsaws at our local pawnshop for 60 bucks but I haven't broken down and bought one
yet myself.    Destroyed our lil' 16" electric last year and haven't bothered replacing it.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 8, 2016)

If you have a house to work on ,  at some point you will need a Sawzall. get a long coarse blade for it and cut wood to length that way.


----------

